# 1032 Parts Manual PDF ?



## Glockem45

I would like to find a John Deere 1032 Parts Manual. Anybody have the PDF file for this manual? My serial number is 01032X595349. Is this the real John Deere 1032, or is the Ariens version that they made for John Deere?


----------



## Glockem45

Ok, then does anyone know the part number for the large spring that mounts on the bottom right side of the snowblower that keeps tension between the engagement axle and the rear of the snowblower? It is about 5" long and skinny.


----------



## td5771

Is there a model number beside the 1032?


----------



## td5771

I think I found your parts listing. 

John Deere - Parts Catalog

Scroll down a bit and click on section 30.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

That one looks a little different from the one I use but I'm sure you get to the same place.
John Deere - Parts Catalog

Any chance it's a 1032"D" ?? Or that there is an ID plate with a different model and serial number on it down on the transmission housing, below the engine.


----------



## Glockem45

Yes my serial number is listed at the top of this thread.


----------



## bad69cat

serial number is not as important as exact model number for JD parts....the S/N only breaks it down if they had engineering changes in mid-year production ones.


----------



## sscotsman

Glockem45 said:


> I would like to find a John Deere 1032 Parts Manual. Anybody have the PDF file for this manual? My serial number is 01032X595349. Is this the real John Deere 1032, or is the Ariens version that they made for John Deere?


The serial number doesn't tell us anything..
to tell if its made by Ariens or not we really need two other things:
1. the model number.
2. a photo! 

Scot


----------



## Glockem45

sscotsman said:


> Glockem45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to find a John Deere 1032 Parts Manual. Anybody have the PDF file for this manual? My serial number is 01032X595349. Is this the real John Deere 1032, or is the Ariens version that they made for John Deere?
> 
> 
> 
> The serial number doesn't tell us anything..
> to tell if its made by Ariens or not we really need two other things:
> 1. the model number.
> 2. a photo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scot
Click to expand...

This is a much older John Deere 1032 from the 70's or 80's. It has the original Tecumseh 10hp engine.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I know it's old but I wanted to add a photo of how the older JD ID plate looks on a snowblower. It says it's the serial number but the first part is the model number and the serial number is the part after the "X".
It can be confusing but both my JD riders and their attachments are that way too.

.


----------



## Copper116

Hey Glockem45 I have a 1980 1032. Are you talking the spring I see when I remove the belly pan and it is up along the side of the casing? Mine is a spring AND and long stiff wire with loops on each end that connect the springs remaining end to a lever and the other to the casing. Is that what you're talking about? If so...I can check mine... and maybe include a photo but every other time I try to attach a photo file, this site makes it so large you can't make anything out. Let me know. I'll see if my literature here has that part listed.


----------



## Copper116

Is this what you're thinking of ? 

John Deere - Parts Catalog


----------



## Copper116

Here are part numbers for what I believe you're looking for:

M45825 link
M75239 Extension spring
S337M is a former stock number I think to.


----------

